# Latest Audi RS 5 vs Earliest Ur quattro in 30 Years of quattro Comparison at SportAuto



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

German car magazine SportAuto has published a comparison of the latest Audi RS 5 versus one of the earliest Audi Ur quattro versions as part of its celebration of the 30 years of quattro anniversary. In many ways the RS 5 is the modern equivalent of the legendary original quattro so the comparison seems fitting. The story is in German but we've also included the google translation link at the bottom.

* Full Story - German *

* Full Story - Google Translation in English *


----------

